# فيديو تعليم اوتوكاد باللغه العربيه 2d &3d



## حامد الحمداوي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*Computer-Aided Design, CAD, Mechanical CAD, Architectural CAD, Paper CAD conversions,2D 3D modeling.*
شرح تفصيلي للبرنامج وكيفية العمل عليه
للمبتدئين والمتقدمين
وهنا لابد من ان انصح الى عدم الالتفات الى رقم الاصدار لان الاساسيات ذاتها في جميع الاصدارات من هذا البرنامج الا بعض الاضافات التي يمكن تعلمها من الجزء الملحق بالبرنامج help​ 
2d
هنا ستجد ملفات الفيديو لثلاث مستويات بالصورة والصوت
Level 1
Level 2
Level 3 ​ 

3d
هنا ستجد ملفات الفيديو لثلاث مستويات بالصورة والصوت​ 
Level 1
Level 2
Level 3 ​ 
وتحياتي للجميع​


----------



## احمد_سلوم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووور على الفيديو الجميل

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مييجوب (3 أكتوبر 2008)

روعة أخي الكريم

مفيد جدا جدا .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## م وائل حسنى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز
اخوك وائل


----------



## احمد بن بوزيد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك
لكن ماهي كيفية التحميل


----------



## خالد الطيار (3 أكتوبر 2008)

لم افهم يا اخي


----------



## م زياد حسن (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي حامد على هذا الرابط الجميل و المفيد 
و جزاك الله الخير


----------



## الصحراء (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكر*

مشكور وااله يوفقك


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

احمد سلوم
كل غام وانت بخير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مايسترو صناعي قال:


> مشكووور على الفيديو الجميل
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية


شكري لك
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط غير فعال


----------



## الزعترانى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## مهندس/ مصطفى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

فيديو مفيد جدا لمن اراد احتراف الاتوكاد
جزاك الله خيرا و الى الامام......


----------



## الثراوين (4 أكتوبر 2008)

عمل متعوب عليه ,مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع.



الثراوين


----------



## م وائل حسنى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

كلمة شكر لاتكفى 
بوركت


----------



## عثمانكوف (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## حسن سيد احمد حسن (5 أكتوبر 2008)

It is Very Good


----------



## bota_meka (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرآ
الفيديو جميل ومفيد والموقع كله رائع


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع جيد جدا ولكن من اجل ان تعم الفائدة ارجو ادراجها برابط وشرح طرق التحميل مطلوب عمل دونلود للموضوع


----------



## مييجوب (5 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك 

روعة ومفيد جداً


----------



## صقر القوقاز (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية مشكورر


----------



## shaheen83 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## عصام عبد المحسن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز فى البداية احب ان اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع لما بة ما يفيد الناس جميعا ولكن يبقى شئ بسيط وهو التحميل وجزاك اللة عنا خير


----------



## حسن الأديب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم وهل من الممكن جعلها ملفات ممكن رفعها


----------



## مييجوب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك 

روعة ومفيد جداً


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني الكرام
السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم والف شكر
الموضوع ماخوذمن موقع تعليمي .ويهمهم جدا عدد الزائرين وهذا من حقهم
لذلك لم يسمحو بتنزيل الماده .. ولكني اعدكم ان اجعل عملية التنزيل ممكنه
قريبا وتحياتي لكم


----------



## مييجوب (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هميكونى تسعة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود عظيم يا باشمهندس و ربنا يوفقك ويجازيك خيرا كثيرا ان شاء الله :20:.


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ممتاز و الله يا اخى مبسط و سلس
بس ياريت لو نعرف نحمله 
​


----------



## مبروك (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور علي هذا الرابط الممتاز


----------



## علاء محسن علي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود واتمنى لك الموفقيه


----------



## فارس البحر (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فندقلي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد سعد حسن عبد ا (11 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكركم على هذه الخدمة وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد سعد حسن عبد ا (11 أكتوبر 2008)

احب الناس الى الله انفعهم للناس


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم
كما وعدتكم فاني وجدت لكم طريق لتسجيل الفيديو وليس تنزيله للاسباب التي ذكرتها لكم انفا
والطريق هو ان تاخذ البرنامج التالي من هذا الموقع وهو برنامج لتسجيل الاحداث من على سطح المكتب
وحفظها كملف فيديو .. اي نزل البرنامج ونصبه على الحاسوب ... ثم شغله قبل فتح الموقع الخاص بالفيدوات
وبعد ان تطلع عليها يقوم البرنا مج بتسجيلها
مع تحياتي لكم وتمنياتي بالموفقيه
خذ البرنامج من الرابط التالي
http://download.paramegsoft.com/Windows_Software/1036/download-screenvirtuoso-standard.html


----------



## مييجوب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك 

روعة ومفيد جداً


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مييجوب قال:


> رائع اخي بارك الله فيك
> 
> روعة ومفيد جداً


 شكرا لك يارائع


----------



## نسمة محمد عبدالغنى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الموضوع مفيد ومهم جدا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

نسمة محمد عبدالغنى قال:


> جزاك الله خير الموضوع مفيد ومهم جدا


 
اهلا بك يانسمه
وحياك الله


----------



## مييجوب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموقع*

*بانتظار جديدك*

*تحياااااتي*


----------



## بيبى توتا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وحلو اوى


----------



## فندقلي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك با اخي وكثر الله من امثالك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء كانت الفائدة من هذه الدروس كبيرة وعظيمة ولكن ارجو التوضيح عن كيفية تحميلها وخزنها في حاسبتي هذا ولكم فائق التقدير والاحترام
اخوكم المهندس العراقي فندقلي


----------



## فندقلي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يا أخي الفاضل ظهرت عندي مشكلة هذا اليوم عند المسا وهو عند فتح المواقع اللي فيها الدروس في الاوتوكاد 2و3 تظهر لي مواقع اخرى لا علاقة لها بالموضوع ارجو المتابعة وبالسرعة القصوى 
المهندس العراقي فندقلي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فندقلي قال:


> يا أخي الفاضل ظهرت عندي مشكلة هذا اليوم عند المسا وهو عند فتح المواقع اللي فيها الدروس في الاوتوكاد 2و3 تظهر لي مواقع اخرى لا علاقة لها بالموضوع ارجو المتابعة وبالسرعة القصوى
> المهندس العراقي فندقلي


 
حبيبي العراقي
هذا الموضوع خاص بحاسبتك الشخصيه وبالاعدادات الخاصه
اي انك تسمح بفتح ما يسمى الكعكات .. وهي الاعلانات التي تظهر على شكل نوافذ
مزعجه جدا .. هناك برامج تمنع هذا
والخلل ليس بالموقع المذكور
مع تحياتي لك وللعراق ولاهل العراق


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (19 أكتوبر 2008)

فندقلي قال:


> يا أخي الفاضل ظهرت عندي مشكلة هذا اليوم عند المسا وهو عند فتح المواقع اللي فيها الدروس في الاوتوكاد 2و3 تظهر لي مواقع اخرى لا علاقة لها بالموضوع ارجو المتابعة وبالسرعة القصوى
> المهندس العراقي فندقلي


 
الموقع يعمل معي أخي حاول مرة أخرى قد يكون كان هناك خلل ما في السيرفر وقتما دخلت


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مييجوب قال:


> روعة أخي الكريم
> 
> مفيد جدا جدا .. بارك الله فيك


شكرا لك
مرورك رائع جدا


----------



## hado (20 أكتوبر 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مييجوب (21 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك 

روعة ومفيد جداً


----------



## على عبد السميع (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا أخى


----------



## ENG-COOL (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف الخير


----------



## مييجوب (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

م زياد حسن قال:


> مشكور اخي حامد على هذا الرابط الجميل و المفيد
> و جزاك الله الخير


 حياك الله اخي زياد
وشكرا لك على المرور الرائع​


----------



## مييجوب (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## مييجوب (29 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

hado قال:


> thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 شكرا لك اخي الكريم
وحياك الله


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مييجوب قال:


> رائع اخي بارك الله فيك



انت الاروع مبيجوب العزيز
واتمنى ان استفدت من الموضوع​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

eng-cool قال:


> جزاك الله ألف الخير


 
حياك الله اخي العزيز
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## مكتشف (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود تشكر علية وموقع ممتاز


----------



## مييجوب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## مييجوب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك 

روعة ومفيد جداً


----------



## ايمن32 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

mashkorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## محمد عبدلله (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مكتشف قال:


> مجهود تشكر علية وموقع ممتاز


 
شكرا لك مكتشف العزيز
وحياك الله


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن32 قال:


> mashkorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
شكرا لك ايمن
وحياك الرحمن


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد عبدلله قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


 
تسلم اخ محمد
وشكرا لك


----------



## مييجوب (9 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## مييجوب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## لبيب الشرعبي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> *computer-aided Design, Cad, Mechanical Cad, Architectural Cad, Paper Cad Conversions,2d 3d Modeling.*
> 
> شرح تفصيلي للبرنامج وكيفية العمل عليه
> للمبتدئين والمتقدمين
> ...


 

شكرا جزيلا 

كيف ننزل هذه الملفات


----------



## هشام المتوكل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

هشام المتوكل قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
شكرا لك
حياك الله


----------



## elmalwany (14 نوفمبر 2008)

برنامج عظيم جزاكم اللة كل خير وزادكم من فضلة


----------



## فندقلي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انا المهندس فندقلي من العراق اختصاص ميكانيك اريد دراسة الماجستير عن بعد(study on line) ارجو المساعدة في هذا الموضوع ولكم الاجر والثواب وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاءزوشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

elmalwany قال:


> برنامج عظيم جزاكم اللة كل خير وزادكم من فضلة


 حياك الله حبيبي
شكرا للدعاء الجميل


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فندقلي قال:


> انا المهندس فندقلي من العراق اختصاص ميكانيك اريد دراسة الماجستير عن بعد(study On Line) ارجو المساعدة في هذا الموضوع ولكم الاجر والثواب وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاءزوشكرا


 فندقلي العزيز
انا اشترك معك بالسؤال


----------



## مييجوب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الفجال (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكووور على الفيديو الجميل

الله يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## مييجوب (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاء
محمد الفجال وميجوب


----------



## محمد الشحات صقر (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مييجوب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 ديسمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## chakbou (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور .كيف يمكن تحميل الفيديو


----------



## مييجوب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الدروس ممتازه ولكن كيف نحملها


----------



## موسى عبد الحميد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف احمل شرح الاوتوكاد يا اخى


----------



## مييجوب (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد احمد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

[COLOR="Red"جزاك الله كل خير وكل عام وانتم بخير وياريت ترفع لنا الكتاب اخص به


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مييجوب (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zakou1 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورر ر بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال دجو (7 ديسمبر 2008)

لم يضهر لي البرنامج التعليمي للاوتوكاد


----------



## كمال دجو (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*​
على العموم


----------



## مييجوب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رامى رياض الرامى (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## chakbou (10 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you 
الرجاء شرح كيفية التحميل


----------



## فارس العامري (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك...واشكرك جدا


فارس العامري


----------



## مييجوب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مييجوب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mokhtar_asd (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*برنامج*

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mokhtar_asd (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mokhtar_asd (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعليم اوتوكاد*

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## seemehere (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السيد المحترم حامد الحمداوي 
انا سعيد لحصولي على هذه المعلومات وبارك الله فيك وحياك وفداك ومن نعمية كساك ثوب التقى والغنى


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

seemehere قال:


> السيد المحترم حامد الحمداوي
> انا سعيد لحصولي على هذه المعلومات وبارك الله فيك وحياك وفداك ومن نعمية كساك ثوب التقى والغنى


 تسلم لي يا عزيزي
وشكرا لك وحياك الله


----------



## مييجوب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام بشير (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مييجوب (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## مييجوب (27 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك-


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للاحبة الكرام
على طيب مشاعرهم


----------



## مييجوب (2 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gu8gu8 (2 يناير 2009)

1-Latest crack software ftp download 
cad/cam/cae/eda/optical crack ftp download software
Part of Software 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.
If you are interested in or want to get more software list ,please go 
http://even2one.3322.org
http://zhangqg.51.net
e-mail:
[email protected];[email protected];[email protected]
AUTOFORM V4.1.1 ISO 1CD 
SURFWARE.SURFCAM.V2007
GIBBSCAM.2007 V8.9 
DP.Technology.ESPRIT.2008.Plus 1CD 
MOLDPLUS_METRIC_V9.2_FOR_MASTERCAM X2
MASTERCAM_X2_ MR2_v11
solidcam_v2007 FOR SOLIDWORK
icam.compost.v17
JETCAM EXPERT V15.6
AMADA_CNCKAD v8.5
IMOLD 2008 FOR SOLIDWORKS
CGTECH.VERICUT.V6.3
Space-E v4.6 _ISO 1CD 
K-MOLD V9.5
CIMATRON_ELITE_V8.0_ISO 
MISSLER.TOPSOLID.2007 6.8 dvd 
Nemetschek.PlanDesign.2006.Multilanguage 
DEPOCAM 2006
SOLIDWORKS V2008 with sp1 ISO DVD for win 32bit for 64bit
TEKSOFT_CAMWORKS_V2008 ISO 1CD 
VERO MACHINING STRATEGIST 8.027 
Tebis cad cam v3.3 R7 WinNT2k
Sescoi.WorkNC_v18.2 WinNT2k
Amiable.FlexiSIGN.Family.Pro.v8.0 
Allplan v2006.1 *MULTiLANGUAGE* (c)NUMETSCHEK 
Open.Mind.HyperCAD.2006.2 MULTILANGUAGE 
Open.Mind.hyperMILL_V9.6
Autodesk.Inventor.Professional.2008 
DELCAM_ARTCAM_PRO_v2008
POWERMILL V7.06 ISO (c) DELCAM with Pmpost 1CD 
DELCAM.POWERSHAPE.V7.08 ISO 1CD 
DELCAM.COPYCAD.V7.0 1CD 
VERO_VISI-SERIES_V15(c) VERO SOFTWARE 
EDS I-DEAS V12 *ISO* (c) EDS EDS_I-DEAS_NX_V12M4_ DVD 
PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.V3.0 M100 ISO DVD 
Autodesk_autocad_2008
INNOVMETRIC_POLYWORKS_V10
RAINDROP_GEOMAGIC_STUDIO_V10.0 ISO 
EDS.SOLID.EDGE.V20 DVD
UNIGRAPHICS.NX.V5.0_ISO 
DASSAULT SYSTEMES CATIA P3 V5R18 *ISO* (c) DASSAULT SYSTEMES 
DASSAULT.SYSTEMES.CATIA.V5R17.P3.with.SP7
DELCAM_FEATURECAM_2007
CADCEUS V6.5
CADMEISTER V2.1
Intergraph Plant Design System(PDS)v07.00.00.15
AVL Cruise v3.1
Visual Modflow 4.1
MOLDFLOW PLASTICS ADVISOR v8.0 1CD 
MOLDFLOW.PLASTIC.INSIGHT.V6.1_ISO 
Rebis.AutoPlant.v2007
CAMsoft ChemOffice ULTRA 2008
Stoll m1 v3.7
Sds a44
Tajima 10.3
wilcom 2007
AccuMark 8.2 (c) Gerber
BENTLEY PlantSpace Design Series v8
Acecad_StruCAD v12 1CD 
REIUSA_Staad_Pro_V2007 
CSI.SAP2000.V11.8
CSI.ETABS.Nonlinear.v9.2.ISO
CSI.SAFE.V9.0
CHIEF.ARCHITECT.V11.RETAIL 
ADAPTSOFT.ADAPT.PT.V8.0
LICOM_SYSTEMS_ALPHACAM_V2007
TEKLA_XSTEEL_STRUCTURES_V13 1CD 
FORTEN 2000.V1.90 1CD 
sds/2 Data.Design.System.Suite.V7.0.35.Multilanguage 
ArchiCAD v11 *INTERNATIONAL* (c) GraphiSoft 
RoboBAT_Robot_Millennium_v20_Multilanguage DVD
ZEMAX _EE 2007
ASAP v2006 r1 (c) Breault Research Organization 
Optical.Research.Associates.LightTools.v6.0
LucidShape.v1.6
essential macleod V8.10
gPROMS.ModelBuilder.v2.3.4
optis_SPEOS_v2007
OPTIS OptisWorks Studio 2008
OPTIS OptisWorks 2007 
OPTIS OptisWorks 2008 for Solidworks 2008
OPTIS_SPEOS_CAA V5.1
OPTIS Odyssey 2007
Code-V 9.8
BeamPROP.v8.0s.Fullwave.v6.0.Winall
AspenTech.Aspen.Engineering.Suite.v2006
ASPENTECH.ASPEN.PIMS.V2007 ISO 1CD 
INVENSYS_SIMSCI_PROII_V8.0
PAM-STAMP 2G 2007
HKS_ABAQUS_V6.6 FOR WIN &Linux and 64bit
ALTAIR.HYPERWORKS.V8.0 SR1
ADINA_SYSTEM_V8.4
MSC.PATRAN.V2007
MSC.ADAMS.2007.R2 
MSC.NASTRAN.V2007 
ANSYS.V11+Sp1 
Adina V8.4.2
APTECH.GAUSS.v7.0.10.4056 
ESI.ProCAST.2007(c) ESI Group 
Star-CD V4.02 (c) CD-Adapco 
sysnoise 5.6
MAGMAsoft v4.4
anycast v2.43
flow-3d v9.2
Dynaform.5.6 (C)ETA 
CAESAR II 5.0 
COMSOL_FEMLAB_V3.4_ISO 
ETA.VPG.v3.2 WiNNT2K 
ETA.DYNAFORM.v5.5 
Ls-Dyna V970 
ansa_v12.21
FLUENT_V6.3 
FLUENT_FLOWLAB_V1.2.10 
FLUENT_AIRPAK_V2.1.12 
Fluent.Gambit.v2.3.6 WiNNT2K 
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.MAESTRO.V8.7.6
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.FASTSHIP.V6.1.29
Seakeeper v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Span v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Workshop pro v9.52 for Maxsurf 
FORMSYS.MAXSURF.V12.04
Tribon M3 (c) Tribon Solutions
ShipConstructor 2006_R2 
PTC.CADDS 5i REVISION 14 
Optegra 8 (C) Ptc
Autoship v9.1
ShipConstructor 2008_R1 
Accelrys.Materials.Studio.v3.2 
Pointwise.Gridgen.v15.06.R.01 
CST_MICROWAVE_STUDIO V2008 
MICROWAVE.OFFICE.V2007
FABMASTER V8G3 
Agilent RFDE 2007 
Agilent ICCAP 2007 
Agilent EMS 2007
Agilent SystemVue 2007 
FLOMERICS.FLOTHERM.V7.1
CoventorWare2006 ISO 1CD
GC-PowerStation 7.35 GraphiCode
cadence_finale_v6.1
cti_valor_genesis 9.2B 
Saber_vY-2007
genflex v01.03.a2
PCBNAVIGATOR v5.1
synopsys.hspice_vY-2007
Pulsonix_V4.0
TanneL_L_Edit Pro V 11.0 
AGILENT.ADVANCED.DESIGN.SYSTEM.2008
Ansoft Designer V3.5 
HFSS V11.0 (c) ANSOFT ISO 
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.PCB.Design.2007 
SEMulator3D-MEMulator 2007
CADENCE ALLEGRO(R) SPB RELEASE 16.0
ZUKEN CADSTAR 9.0 
EAGLEWARE.GENESYS.V2007
CAM350.v9.5 (c) DownStream Technologies 
ANSOFT.MAXWELL.V11.1 ISO 
Feko v5.3
Xilinx.EDK.v9.1 DVD 
Synopsys_Saber 2007
Altium Designer 8.1 
SYNOPSYS.FPGA 8.5 
ManiaBarco Ucam v8.1
ZUKEN_CR5000.BOARD.DEGISN.V10.0 
Cadenas.Partsolution.v8.1.Multilanguage 
Hyper Lynx 7.7 (c) MENTOR GRAPHICS ISO 1CD
Cadence_finale_V6.1 ISO 2CD
Altium.P-CAD2006.With.SP1 ISO 1CD
CADENCE.IC.DESIGN.V6.1 ISO 5CD
HsimPlus Y2006.06 (C) Synopsys
CosmosScope_X (C)Synopsys
Systemview_2006
Cadence.OrCad.v16 
Cadence IUS V5.8
Cadence EMGR V6.1
Cadence IFV v6.1 
Cadence SPMN v6.1
Cadence ET V6.2 
Cadence RCv.71 
Cadence IPCM v6.2 
Cadence ADW V15.7
Cadence ETS V6.2 2
Cadence RCC V7.1 
Cadence IUS V6.1 
Cadence ETS V7.1 
Cadence AMSD V6.11 
Cadence ANLS V7.1 
Cadence IXE31 V5.1 
Cadence ASSURA V3.17 
Cadence RCV V7.1 
Cadence TSI V6.1 
Cadence RET V17 
Cadence CCD V7.1 
Cadence EXT V6.2
Cadence CONFRML V7.1 
Cadence FINALE V7.1 
Cadence MMSIM V6.2 
Cadence SEV V4.1 
Cadence NEOCELL V3.4 
Cadence CVD V12 
Cadence NEOCKT V3.3
Cadence SOC V7.1
Cadence PAS V3.1 
Cadence IES20 V6.1 
Cadence PVS V6.1 
Cadence PROPLUS V6.1
Synplicity_Synplify_Premier_Ver_9.01
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.FPGA.Advantage.v8.0
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.ADTB.V2.0.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.Capital.Capture.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.IC.Flow.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.BST.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.IND.v2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.Board.Station.Flow.2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.Expedition.Suite.V2007.DVD
... 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.


----------



## كمال ميلاد (3 يناير 2009)

اشكرك كثير الموقع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك اخ كمال


----------



## المهندس سيف عوني (9 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز: انا فعلاً محتاج لهذه الفايلات لكن مع ألأسف الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## مييجوب (10 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 يناير 2009)

المهندس سيف عوني قال:


> اخي العزيز: انا فعلاً محتاج لهذه الفايلات لكن مع ألأسف الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء المساعدة وشكرا


 نحن بالخدمة ان شاء الله
ولكن يا اخي العزيز الرابط شغال ربما هناك ضعف
في النت الذي لديك .. ولك مني السلام


----------



## sayedali90 (13 يناير 2009)

لا استطيع تحميله على جهازى


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا عظمة


----------



## sur_jeh (18 يناير 2009)

من مات ولم يجاهد ولم تحدثة نفسة بالجهاد مات ميتتة جاهلية و لكم الشكرالجزيل


----------



## dema (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا كتير على هذا الشرح هذا ممكن عندك شرح للرسم الهندسي اليدوياو كتب بالاغه العربيه


----------



## sur_jeh (20 يناير 2009)

شكرالك اخي الكريم من مات ولم يجاهد ولم تحدثة نفسة بالجهاد مات ميتة جاهلية


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (23 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزبلا


----------



## amin shaaeldin (27 يناير 2009)

والله ما خلية لينا حاجة نقولها جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## amin shaaeldin (27 يناير 2009)

ان مش عارف احمل البرامج كيف


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (27 يناير 2009)

_جزاك الله خيرا_ ...........


----------



## السامرائية (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير
ربي يوفقك ويحفظك،،
دمت بود


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 فبراير 2009)

السامرائية قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير
> ربي يوفقك ويحفظك،،
> دمت بود


 شكرا ياسامرائيه 
ربي يحفظكم جميعا


----------



## عماره للابد (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خييير على المجهووووود


----------



## مييجوب (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد على مبارك (5 فبراير 2009)

اريد التحميل


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم ولدعواتكم المباركه
والتحميل غير ممكن هنا


----------



## طارق الشبراوي (9 فبراير 2009)

الشرح غير مستكمل لماذا


----------



## الشخيبي (10 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا..*


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 فبراير 2009)

الشخيبي قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا..*


 شكرا لك اخي العزيز
وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## خليل المجهلي (12 فبراير 2009)

*فيديو تعليمم اوتوكاد باللغةالعربية*

الف الف شكر على هذا الجهد الذي تبذله يا اخي


----------



## مييجوب (13 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 فبراير 2009)

خليل المجهلي
مييجوب
شكرا لكما احبتي الكرام


----------



## مييجوب (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إلى فلسطين (18 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم


----------



## مييجوب (23 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (24 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموقع الرائع


----------



## مييجوب (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً 

و جعله الله في موازين حسناتك 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير .....................................


----------



## مييجوب (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aymer 21 (9 مارس 2009)

الله يباركلك ...............وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نهاد حسن (13 مارس 2009)

أشكلرك جهودك مباركة و مفيدة جدا"


----------



## مييجوب (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم سادتي الاكارم


----------



## مهندسة توتا (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (2 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## انجى محمد عيد زيدا (5 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يجازيكم كل خير انا متخصصة فى الtheory of metal cutting لاى مهندس يريد الاستفسار ممكن يرسل الى


----------



## مهندس سواح (6 أبريل 2009)

شيق ورائع ونرجو المزيد


----------



## التورباين (6 أبريل 2009)

أخوي حـامد ..
يكفيكــ مانلتـه من دعــوات 
من صميـم القلــب..

أسـأل الله لكـ عينـا قارة 
وقلبــا يرضـى برضى اللـه

في أمـان اللـه

أخوكـ 
الطـالب علــي الحـارثي
kfupm


----------



## عيسى محمد (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا 
نسال الله التوفيق


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مييجوب (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رضا الشاهد (17 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير الف شكر على الموقع الرائع


----------



## m.d92 (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ........................................................


----------



## m.d92 (20 أبريل 2009)

كيف يتم تنصيب البرنامج وشكراََ َ


----------



## ammar1988 (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## مييجوب (23 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع ومفيد


----------



## sur_jeh (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام على من اتبع الهدي 
اشكرك جزيلا على هذا العمل الراءع


----------



## kalaref (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً لهذا الفيديو 
ولكن كيفية حميل هذة الاجزاء علي الحاسب


----------



## م / احمد (25 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
و جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## صقر الشارع (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي وننتضر منك المزيد


----------



## ابو ياسر الوهراني (26 أبريل 2009)

جيددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## طموح كبير (26 أبريل 2009)

يعطيكم ألف عافية مشكورين على الجهد الكبير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذا الجهد ..............


----------



## مييجوب (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## maradona_mahmoud (29 أبريل 2009)

جميل جد والله بارك الله فيك لو تعرف بقا تجبلنا برنامج اتوكاد ولو كان موجود فى المنتدى قولى هو فين انا لسة جديد هنا بارك الله فيك ..... محمود


----------



## مييجوب (30 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (30 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
واطعمك لحم ديك
وزوجك خير النساء ترضي الله و ترضيك


----------



## ELMAWINY (1 مايو 2009)

thanks for you mazeed mn altakadom


----------



## اللورد900 (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير


----------



## مييجوب (2 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (3 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## مييجوب (4 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## مييجوب (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## مزن محمود (7 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مييجوب (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## عمار عبده (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## knarya (10 مايو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووعة الله يجزاك خير


----------



## aymin_badoy (11 مايو 2009)

من فضلك يا اخى الكريم اريد التحميل


----------



## مييجوب (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## مييجوب (14 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## عزوعزيز (14 مايو 2009)

اود ان اعرف كيف يتم تحميل البرنامج علي الكمبيوتر


----------



## دنيا العجائب (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخ حامد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مييجوب (15 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم عمر امبارك (16 مايو 2009)

*الاخ حامد*

بارك الله فيك ياخي على هده المعلومات المفيده في مجال الاوتوكاد


----------



## memoomer (16 مايو 2009)

Thanks for you my brother


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا . 
وجزاك الله خيرا واغدق عليك من فضله واثابك.


----------



## اراس الكردي (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير عنا 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
اللهم امين امين امين


----------



## مييجوب (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## noor-noor (20 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مييجوب (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## مييجوب (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m3saeed (24 مايو 2009)

أخي حامد 
جزاك الله خيرا
وشكراً


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 مايو 2009)

مييجوب
ابراهيم عمر امبارك
memoomer
د.محمد باشراحيل
اراس الكردي
noor-noor
m3saeed
احبتي الكرام شكرا لكم وتقبلوا ارق التحايا واعذب المنى
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 مايو 2009)

دنيا العجائب
عزوعزيز
aymin_badoy
knarya
مزن محمود
عمار عبده
*ammar1988*
*m.d92*
*رضا الشاهد*
اللورد900
مييجوب
شكرا لكم احبتي الكرام
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 مايو 2009)

مييجوب
sur_jeh
kalaref
م / احمد
basioni
صقر الشارع
ابو ياسر الوهراني
طموح كبير
مهندس المحبة
maradona_mahmoud
جاسم العجيلي
ELMAWINY
احبتي الكرام شكرا لكرمكم ونبل مشاعركم
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## thyssen (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## zxcvb_nm (26 مايو 2009)

م وائل حسنى قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز
> اخوك وائل


السلام عليكم ياهندسه أرجوا من سيادتكم التكرم بأفادتى عن كيفية فتح ملفات من على الملتقى لقراءتها
والتعلم منها وخاصة الأوتوكاد ولكل منى خالص التحية والشكر:79:


----------



## romeo210 (26 مايو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## yanal (26 مايو 2009)

الله يمسيكو بالخير بتقدر ياوائل تعمل الها downloadوتشوفها ع راحتك بعدين.....زين


----------



## abdulla888 (26 مايو 2009)

الله يرحم والديك 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مايو 2009)

abdulla888 قال:


> الله يرحم والديك
> وجزاك الله خير


 شكرا لك اخي العزيز
ويرحم والديك دنيا واخره


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 مايو 2009)

thyssen قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم الله يعطيك العافيه


 شكرا لك اخي العزيز
وتقبل ارق المنى


----------



## مييجوب (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم
ومنظريين المزيد
الاخ احمد سلوم انت شغال فى الهيئه العربيه للتصنيع
منتظر ردك


----------



## مييجوب (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## BLACKEAGL (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونرجوامن اخوانا لو لديهم شرح اوتوديك لاند فيديو يخبرونا


----------



## مييجوب (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## مييجوب (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مييجوب (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد


----------



## مييجوب (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sur_jeh (6 يونيو 2009)

احسنت وجزاك اللة خير للجزاء

يا طيب


----------



## عايد هربود (6 يونيو 2009)

لايوجد اي فيديو لبرنامج الاوتوكاد .نريد الاستفاده جزاكم الله خيرا:83:


----------



## shake_waves2001 (7 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## shake_waves2001 (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shake_waves2001 (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و الى الامام......


----------



## نورا-83 (10 يونيو 2009)

*الاوتوكاد*

شكرا جزيلا لمساعدتك لنا بخصوص هذا البرنامج:15::15::13:


----------



## hesham42 (10 يونيو 2009)

*يعطيك الف عافية*

يعطيك الف عافية ومشكورين


----------



## gaith (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير والف شكر يا اخي العزيز


----------



## aladdin y. aly (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير ودائما للامام


----------



## sii_taha (11 يونيو 2009)

لك شكرى وتقديرى مفيد .... و نطمع فى المزيد والجديد فى عالم اوتكاد


----------



## shake_waves2001 (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (16 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## يوسف خميس (16 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله الخير
مشكور جدا جدا*​*
*


----------



## shake_waves2001 (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم رمضان (24 يونيو 2009)

الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لجميع الاحبة الكرام
وتقبلوا مني ارق واحلى الاماني


----------



## shake_waves2001 (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد سيد2 (25 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ali-a-a (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على الفيديو الجميل


----------



## shake_waves2001 (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لجميع الاحبة الكرام
وتقبلوا مني ارق واحلى الاماني*​


----------



## shake_waves2001 (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك و ياريت تحاول مع 2010 و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## صناعي1 (4 يوليو 2009)

هدية للاعضاء كتاب تعليم اوتوكاد بالعربي من اعداد م. محمد براء علوش
http://darwesh-matar.110mb.com/mix/autocad.html


----------



## shake_waves2001 (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## shake_waves2001 (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## husam anbar (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات الطيبه


----------



## shake_waves2001 (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## الصباريني (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريم
لكن كيف يمكن تنزيله


----------



## shake_waves2001 (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shake_waves2001 (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shake_waves2001 (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (21 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## saqr_misr (21 يوليو 2009)

shpkraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## مييجوب (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله الخير


----------



## مييجوب (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله الخير


----------



## mr_elec_egy (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الفيديو الرائع
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## mr_elec_egy (25 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الفيديو الرائع
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:*​


----------



## إبراهيم ياسر (27 يوليو 2009)

والله روعة و نأمل في تحميله بس يكون إصدار 2009


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مييجوب (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عصام محمد الكيلاني (30 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك ولكن لتعم الفائدة علي المسلمين نرجو رفعة حتي نستطيع انا نداوله او نشاهدة بعيدا عن النت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مييجوب (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## يوسف الصافي (1 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك يا بطل الامة العربية


----------



## مييجوب (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (10 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد جبل (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الشرح المبسط
بس انا عايز احمل الفيديو ومش عارف إذا كان بيتحمل اساسا ولا مش بيتحمل 
يا ريت حد يفيدنى


----------



## مييجوب (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## مييجوب (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مييجوب (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ahmd fthe (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا اخي ممكن تعرفني ازاي اسيف علي الكمبيوتر حقي هذا الشرح


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم احبتي الكرام
في بداية وضع هذا الموضوع كانت هناك استفسارات حول كيفية حفظ الشرح 
فاجبت في حينه انه لايمكن اتنزيله ولكني وضحت طريقه اخرى ومن خلال برنامج
منفصل . ارجو الرجوع الى الاجابات القديمه لمعرفة كيفية الحفظ .. مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## حيدر حسين حيدر (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك . لكن كيفية التحميل رجاء


----------



## عدلانان (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك 
ولكن هل من طريقة للتحميل؟؟


----------



## مييجوب (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك فيك


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

*جزيت الخير وبالتوفيق اخى الكريم*​


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مييجوب (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود مندو (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مييجوب (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## نهى جمال (24 أغسطس 2009)

:33:جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك يااخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bouguera (26 أغسطس 2009)

اريد تنزيل هذا الفيدو فارجو المساعدة


----------



## مييجوب (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## مييجوب (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (28 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
إنه برنامج أكثر من رائع إني من خريج أوطوكاد 14


----------



## the poor to god (29 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور اخي حامد على هذا الرابط الجميل و المفيد 
و جزاك الله الخير*​


----------



## moroco (29 أغسطس 2009)

* Thanks

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*​


----------



## Nagdy1101983 (30 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر لله الذى هدانى لهذه ثم لك يأخى العزيز


----------



## Nagdy1101983 (31 أغسطس 2009)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks Mr Hamed


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل الاخوه والاخوات الكرام على طيب المشاعر
متمنيا لكم النجاح والتوفيق .
اما بخصوص حفظ الدروس فيتم حسب الاتي :
اولا : ضمن جهازك برنامج الريل بلير realplay باصداره الاخير
ثانيا : عند فتح الدروس من القائمه في الجهه اليسرى اضغط على اي عنوان مع كلك ايمن
ستظهر لك نافذه اختر منها download by real player
عندها تتمكن من حفظ الفيديو في برنامج الريل في my library
وشكرا لكم مع ارق التحايا


----------



## الحبر الكباشي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورا جدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددداااا


----------



## مهنديان (4 سبتمبر 2009)

http://arabcad.blogspot.com/search/label/autocad 2007 tutorialهذا الرابط لتحميل الاجزاء الخمسة كاملة ارجو منكم الدعاء


----------



## احمدكركور (7 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## mayora (7 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يمكن تنزيل الملف حيث لم اجد لة رابط للتنزيل وشكرا


----------



## محمد محمد جبريل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا دى حاجه كنت بدور عليها من زمان وبجد انا متاكد ان انا باذن الله هستفاد من المنتدى ده ان شاء الله --------------------- شكرا جدا


----------



## ياسين1982 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على مجهوداتك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم احبتي الكرام
مع اصدق التمنيات لكم بالنجاح الدائم


----------



## ليث حسن سالم (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

thank youuuuuuuuuuuu:56:


----------



## عباس سمير (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي حامد على الموضوع


----------



## المعمارية 1 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف يمكن احمل الدروس لجهازي الخاص؟


----------



## عيناك قدري (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي
موضوع مفيد جدا
الله يوفقك


----------



## hesham sabi (8 نوفمبر 2009)

افتح يا سمسم


----------



## Mohammed Husain (8 نوفمبر 2009)

(يرفع الله اذين آمنوا والذين أوتوا العلم درجات)


----------



## د.محبس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## mehdi09 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ليث حسن سالم قال:


> thank youuuuuuuuuuuu:56:


not at all​


----------



## مييجوب (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed.ragab (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم احبتي الكرام


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم احبتي الكرام


----------



## فارس الرحمن (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااااكم الله خيراااا 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asad2009 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم الايادي يا اخ حامد
قمة الروعة


----------



## مييجوب (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shake_waves2001 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير
شكرا لكم


----------



## محمود الناصري (26 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف يتم التحميل رحم الله والديك


----------



## hhhkhalil (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## شريف حسنى جابر (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز يا اخ حامد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مييجوب (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad albna (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يمكن تحيل هذة الملفات اخ حامد ,,,,,, كيف يتم التحميل وشكراُ


----------



## musta012345 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

merci mon frere


----------



## مييجوب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## star_atar78 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير رائع يا أخى والله


----------



## مييجوب (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مساعد فني (12 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل رائع 
أخي الفاضل سلمت يداك​


----------



## سحاب جده (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*دروسك روعه*

مرحبا استاذ حامد والف شكر على دروسك الرائعه

لكن انا مشكلتي في الاتوكاد المسافه تعلمتها لكن للاسف مثال

لما ارسم خط من امرline واحط فيه القيمه واظغط entr للاسف مايطلع طول الخط ولا القيمه وهذي سبب توقف اعمالي كلها فارجو المساعده


تحياتي


----------



## karem mohi (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للاستجابه السريعه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

سحاب جده قال:


> مرحبا استاذ حامد والف شكر على دروسك الرائعه
> 
> لكن انا مشكلتي في الاتوكاد المسافه تعلمتها لكن للاسف مثال
> 
> ...


 
اهلا يا سحاب
لديك مشكله في الاعدادات الاوليه للصفحه .. والابعاد
اذ يتوجب عليك اختيار حجم ونوع الصفحه ومن ثم تغيير المقاسات ودقتها
وهذا موضوع كبير لا يمكن تلخيصه بسهوله ..
فارجو منك متابعة هذا الدرس تحديدا .. شكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

محمود الناصري قال:


> كيف يتم التحميل رحم الله والديك


 
حبيبي الناصري حياك الله
بطريقك مر عالسماوة وهمه يعلموك شلون اتحمل الدروس هههههههههه
شوف حبيبي
اول مرة روح نصب برنامج real player الاصدار العاشر
ثاني شي من تفتح الموقع ويظهر الدرس اكو لسته بالعناوين بجهة اليسار
سوي كلك ايمن على الدرس
 واختار download to real pgayer
هسا راح ينزل عندك .. واترحم على امي وابوي الله يخليك
ويرحم والديك​


----------



## shwashi (14 ديسمبر 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> *computer-aided design, cad, mechanical cad, architectural cad, paper cad conversions,2d 3d modeling.*​
> 
> شرح تفصيلي للبرنامج وكيفية العمل عليه
> للمبتدئين والمتقدمين
> ...


----------



## slovea (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله الخير*​


----------



## مييجوب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مييجوب قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
شكرا لك يارائع


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fahmus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

حبيب قلبى انا لفيت كتير على النت و لم أرى اروع من هذا الشرح المميز للاتوكاد انت عملاق بس يا خسارة الحلو ما بيكملشى الشرح ده ما ينفعشى يعنى يتحفظ عندنا على الجهاز كملف فيديو عادى لان اكيد هايجى اليوم اللى روابط الشرح المميز ده هتنضرب غير انى علشان استمتع بالشرح ده لازم يكون عندى نت يا ريت لو تقدر تضع الشرح ده لينا على روابط تحميل مباشرة و تبقى كده انت بطل الابطال


----------



## مييجوب (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حـسـن مـصـطـفـى (9 فبراير 2010)

أخـى الـكـريـم 
جـهـد رائـع وجـزاك الـلـه خـيـر الـجـزاء ووفـقـك لـمـا فـيـه الـخـيـر
وشـكــرا لـك


----------



## حـسـن مـصـطـفـى (9 فبراير 2010)

أخـى الـكـريـم 
جـهـد رائـع وجـزاك الـلـه خـيـر الـجـزاء ووفـقـك لـمـا فـيـه الـخـيـر
وشـكــرا لـك 
حـسـن مـصـطـفـى


----------



## سانفو (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## محمد فوزى صالح (27 فبراير 2010)

*تهنيئة*

بارك الله فيك شغل مفيد جدا صراحة


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (27 فبراير 2010)

بوركت
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sami20 (1 مارس 2010)




----------



## ممدوح نشات الخطيب (5 أبريل 2010)

ليش فيديوالاتوكاد 2000


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kokohamo2003 (22 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك
لكن ماهي كيفية التحميل*​


----------



## ponyelsisi (7 أغسطس 2010)

بجد الف شكر ليك يا هندسة 

الموضوع مفيد جدا

:77::77::77::75::75::75::75::76::76::28::28::28::12::12:


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرأجداأخي ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد العايدى (8 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## السيدخليفةعلى (8 أغسطس 2010)

اسئل الله ان يكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم وحسنات ابائكم وامهاتكم وذلك لكل من وضع الى معلومة بالمنتدى النافع هذاوفق الله الجميع للبر والتقوى ومن العمل الصالح ما يرضا اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## السيدخليفةعلى (8 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع مفيد جدا

:77::77::77::75::75::75::75::76::76::28::28::28::1 2::12:


----------



## ahmedzizo (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ahmed malik (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لك أخى الفاضل مجهود ممتاز وفقك الله والى الامام .


----------



## mirad (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور على هذا الرابط الجميل و المفيد 
و جزاك الله الخير*​


----------



## 4ASINO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## جمال صابر (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس ممدوح زلط (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
....مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مشكور.....
..مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
..مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
....مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
......مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور.....
.........مشكور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
............ مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
............ ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
............ ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
............ .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
............ ............مشكور.......مشكور................
............ ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## expert.192 (23 يناير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## محمد مكاوي هارون (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (24 يناير 2011)

ملف تعليم الأوتوكاد رائع جدا 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## فتى المجد (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله الخير*​


----------



## مهندس محمدخلف (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## السناري1981 (27 مارس 2011)

مشور الاخ حامد علي هذا العمل الرائع وجزاك الله الف خير ولكن كيفيه التحميل


----------



## مهندسة2008 (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور الاخ حامد على هذا الموقع المتميز 
لكن عندى مشكلة فى المتابعة وهى انى مش عارفة احول الاتوكاد من 2d : 3d ارجو شرح كيفية التحويل حتى استفيد من المتابعة وجزاكم الله خيراً وكتبه فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## msady86 (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالمصراوى (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فخرى على (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل وهل من الممكن التحميل؟؟ وكيف؟


----------



## اشرف عبد الغفار عب (19 مايو 2011)

يعطيك العافية . بارك الله فيك


----------



## مشاكس -10 (19 مايو 2011)

موفق باذن الله


----------



## ayedboules (28 مايو 2011)

الف مليووووووووووووووووون شكر


----------



## yasoooo2005 (29 مايو 2011)

غير متوفر ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## future civil eng (29 يوليو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## belkhir86 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Moustafa Othman (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع باارك الله فيييك*


----------



## ابوعمر عثمان (5 يناير 2012)

ماعرفت طريقة التحميل


----------



## محمومحمد (11 أغسطس 2012)

*اكثر من رائع .... جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## جمال الدين العراقي (19 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------

